# H: Warhammer Core Rulebook, Hordes of Chaos Codex, WarhAmmer Battle Book



## TooIngenious (Jan 19, 2013)

Up for grabs is a few Warhammer books. First is a very good condition 7th Ed Warhammer Core Rulebook. The book has no crinkled pages, no dog-eared corners, the only noticeable wear is on 4 of the 8 corners of the book and it's only slight rubbing from getting put on the shelf. 

Up next is the 6th Ed Hordes of Chaos codex. This book looks good for its age and, yet again, the only noticeable wear is the rubbing on the corners. 

Last, but not least, is a Warhammer Battle Book from 1996. This book looks to be in better condition than the Hordes of Chaos Codex!

I'm looking for models for Warhammer 40k, Tyranids are preferred. I'm mostly open to thoughts, just PM me what you have. I'm in Central Florida, not too crazy about shipping international. I don't know how to post photos on here, so I'm going to make a link to my Craigslist ad: http://ocala.craigslist.org/for/3545751391.html


----------

